# Forum Home Renovation Fences & Screens  Timber Fence Graffiti

## SabreOne

Well after 2 & 1/2 years of our rear fence facing a park, it was completely tagged on the weekend. I am surprised it has taken this long...... 
So, any suggestions (other than the obvious....one of my favourites involves fine wire and electricity!!!!! Gotta stop going over that in my head :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) 
The fence borders a public park, so I can't plant in front of it. Although we don't see it, it does annoy me, as everyone from the road and park do.

----------


## JB1

I'd call the council up to see what they can do, if it's timber, maybe they'll stain it.    
Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## goldie1

Wouldn't the side facing the park be the councils problem ?

----------


## paddyjoy

Fake security camera or sensor light?

----------


## SabreOne

> Wouldn't the side facing the park be the councils problem ?

  Technically, it is ours as the fence is on our boundary and it is private property, however the local member of council is going to see what he can do for us....

----------


## grantbudd

Id personally like to electrify the thing but then hiding out after you clean and stain it then catch them and tag their faces!!!! Can you get a oil based product (not paint) that will repel the spray?

----------


## benno83

i work in local government & can guarantee some sort of action if you make a song and dance about it. (although all councils are different) my work paints over graffiti on provate property & has also provided "green screens" (hedges) in front of some fences.

----------


## SabreOne

Had a visit today from Council employee, and he is going to paint the entire fence, so cudos to Ipswich City Council. 
He said he'd repaint it as required should it continue.

----------

